
Shenzhen and Guangzhou seizing private property - handedness
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3050092/two-chinas-biggest-cities-given-power-seize-private-property
======
mytailorisrich
Actual title: " _Two of China’s biggest cities given power to seize private
property to help stop spread of coronavirus_ "

